# march 30 2012 ny megamillions lottery 640 million



## daveycrockett (Mar 31, 2012)

i didnt win shit.
everyone was playing, talking about it.
thats alot of......


----------



## bryanpaul (Mar 31, 2012)

goddammit........sick of hearing about this shit..............


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 31, 2012)

yup


----------



## Pheonix (Mar 31, 2012)

it seems the media everywhere has been plugging the local lotto's, CA has been going lotto crazy too. I think they're just trying to generate some extra government funds and frankly foolish gamblers are an easy mark.


----------

